# Never knew there were Swiss Patriots



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is yet another article written by Liberal sissy's in favor of a gun grab. You can tell while reading it. But I found it very interesting there are people in Europe fighting for their god given rights as well.



> Swiss gun-rights activists, whose logo is a muscular William Tell clutching a crossbow, are taking aim at European Union firearm reform, just as Donald Trump says armed Parisians could have stopped terror attacks in 2015.


https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Swiss-diehards-defy-rifle-reform-12897585.php


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Thing about Switzerland many do not know. 

Military service is mandatory and you get to keep your rifle after service.

Another piece of info... they have military bunkers everywhere and rig their tunnels with explosives. 

Why do you think Hitler didn’t invade them? The Swiss don’t mess around.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Thing about Switzerland many do not know.
> 
> Military service is mandatory and you get to keep your rifle after service.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they recently voted down a referendum on registration... and feel gun rights are the best way to prevent a dictatorship.

https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/02/swiss-guns/553448/


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Yeah, they recently voted down a referendum on registration... and feel gun rights are the best way to prevent a dictatorship.
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/02/swiss-guns/553448/


Good read. The Swiss will never allow other countries to decide what is best for them. They have a rich history of independent thinking and successful deterrence of outside influence.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Typical liberalism. One size fits all and laws forced upon a citizenry to solve non existent problems to steal liberty.. If implemented these laws will cause problems due to liberalism always producing the exact opposite of its stated intent.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

The Swiss had better keep their eyes open.
The EU wants to suck them in even though they aren't members. They only belong to the "trade union" part. (I forget what the actual name is)
The threat from the EU is they might get kicked out of the trade union if they don't follow along like good little sheep.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

preppermyA said:


> The Swiss had better keep their eyes open.
> The EU wants to suck them in even though they aren't members. They only belong to the "trade union" part. (I forget what the actual name is)
> *The threat from the EU is they might get kicked out of the trade union if they don't follow along like good little sheep.*


As is the way of the Communist. Don't tow the line you are cast out. Sound familiar? Seems much like the Liberal/Marxists in America.


----------

